# Sig P238 Range Report........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally got to make it to the range for first time shooting with the P238.....

Have to say that Sig is true to form.... Recoil was some what less than my Shield 9mm.... Recoil was smooth...... Did more point and shoot than sighting and find its a very accurate pocket gun...... Its a keeper for me........

Kudos to Sig Sauer..... :smt1099


----------

